# Suction Units (no hole)?



## MMiz (Aug 18, 2004)

A few days ago I had to use the suction unit, both portable and in-unit.  On both units I was looking for the little hole on the suction catheter, but couldn't find it.  I was going crazy looking for it.  I was then informed by my partner that rigid suction catheters (Yankauer Tips) no longer had holes in them.

When I was in EMS I was always taught that you only suction on the way out, and for no longer than 15 seconds.  It was even on my national registry test.  While I only suctiones for a few seconds max, I'm still not sure how I could only suction on the way out.

Thanks as always


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 18, 2004)

I haven't heard of that (no holes)... could you control the suction on/off with the machine itself?


----------



## croaker260 (Aug 18, 2004)

try bending the tubing as you inser, like a water hose, then releasing it when your ready for suction.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by croaker260_@Aug 18 2004, 10:03 PM
> * try bending the tubing as you inser, like a water hose, then releasing it when your ready for suction. *


 Interesting.

The suction, as I've always known, is controlled by the knob on the machine.  We can turn it on, and change the suction level.  I'm sure there is an official name for the level, but I'm not sure.  PSI?

I'm wondering if the "suction on the way out" is one of those non-practical in-class things only.  Now that I think of it, I've never seen someone take care to only suction on the way out.

Interesting.

Out units have built in suctions, and we carry portable electric suctions.  We also carry two hand-operated units with several refills.

I learn something new every day.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 21, 2004)

Suction on the way out is very important!  If you have the suction power on while you're headed in, you may never reach your destination because you'll be grabbing stuff along the way...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 10, 2004)

Yank's are still made with the holes, but are less costly when they don't. I had to convince the owner of a company that I am a consultant for that it was worth the extra 30¢ per case. It's amazing how cheap some people are.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Sep 10 2004, 02:25 AM
> * Yank's are still made with the holes, but are less costly when they don't. I had to convince the owner of a company that I am a consultant for that it was worth the extra 30¢ per case. It's amazing how cheap some people are. *


 See, I didn't know that.  I learn something new here every day, thanks for that bit of information.

The weird thing is, the private BLS company I work for is great about providing us with the best and newest equipment.  The hospital we most often transport to, is also one of the largest in the country, and by far the newest in the area.

It's just that small things like no hole throw you off when you go to work your first code and can't find that damn hole.

PArescueEMT, if I haven't said it already, welcome to the forum!  You've already taught me something, I hope you stick around for a while and continue to post!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Sep 14 2004, 03:52 AM
> * I hope you stick around for a while and continue to post! *


 In the five years that I have been an EMT, I have been looking for a site like this. I plan to stick around for quite a while. I plan to help out in this area as much as I can since I also do some wiring as well.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 17, 2004)

btw... I just wanted to let you know that the yank's with the vent are available from EMP (item number 50112) for $47.49 +S&H for a case of 50 if you want to pass that in along to your supervisor.


----------



## GFD940 (Sep 17, 2004)

The Hi-D "Big Stick" might be worth looking into.  It costs a bit more but works great on the bigger "Chunks"


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GFD940_@Sep 17 2004, 04:12 PM
> * The Hi-D "Big Stick" might be worth looking into. It costs a bit more but works great on the bigger "Chunks" *


they are almost 2x as much, but have the vent on them as well. once again...EMP to the rescue Item 40240 $89.73/ case of 50


if you can't tell, I like them and keep their catalog by my computer for easy access.


----------



## GFD940 (Sep 22, 2004)

EMP was nice until Boundtree bought them and started raising all the prices.  Compare the prices in the Winter 2003 and Summer 2004 catalog and you will see what I mean.  I prefer EMS*USA to save money.  Their price is $72.85 for a case of 50 "Big Sticks.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2005)

Woo Hoo. Post 150. That was my goal. Looking for posts to reply to.   


Anyhoo, I ran into a problem w/ a "tonsil sucker" with no hole, so I try to kink the tube-no dice. The inside of our tubes are shaped like this ( * ) So no matter how you bend it, there is always an open passage. I ended up going through half a dozen tips till I found a good old Kendall Yankauer with a hole. When I run into the problem in a time where I can't search for one, I clamp the tube w/ a hemostat.


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 21 2004, 03:43 AM
> *
> The suction, as I've always known, is controlled by the knob on the machine.  We can turn it on, and change the suction level.  I'm sure there is an official name for the level, but I'm not sure.  PSI? *


 I belive it is mmHg - Millimeters of Mercury, as it is a "pressure"


----------



## Jon (Mar 4, 2005)

I have seen this too - the suction cathaters with no hole - I don't like them.


Actually, what makes me sick to my stomach is seeing RNs in nursing homes suction a patient while not wearing gloves... when you cover the hole, you actually contact all that nasty stuff.

Also, I've seen the Big-sticks, but never had chance to use them -  seem like a nice tool.

Jon


----------



## medic2021 (Mar 11, 2021)

MMiz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The suction, as I've always known, is controlled by the knob on the machine.  We can turn it on, and change the suction level.  I'm sure there is an official name for the level, but I'm not sure.  PSI?
> 
> ...


the suction level is measured in mmHg


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 11, 2021)

medic2021 said:


> the suction level is measured in mmHg


wow, a 10 year necro post, and then comparing pounds per square inch to millimeters of mercury; 

btw, PSI is sometimes used, although much less common in medical devices https://www.pumpsandsystems.com/topics/understanding-npsh-npsh-definitions


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 11, 2021)

medic2021 said:


> the suction level is measured in mmHg


Thanks for clarification. We’ve been waiting!


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2021)

In the realm of not a useless bump, the Yankauer without the hole is perfect for leading VL. IMO


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2021)

GMCmedic said:


> In the realm of not a useless bump, the *DuCanto* is perfect for leading VL. IMO



fixed that for ya


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> fixed that for ya


This. DuCanto out preforms the Yankauer all day everyday.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 11, 2021)

DesertMedic66 said:


> This. DuCanto out preforms the Yankauer all day everyday.


It performs better too, I hear.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> It performs better too, I hear.


Autocorrect….


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 11, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> fixed that for ya


Never used one so I'm limited to the hole or no hole discussion, and no hole is superior of the two.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> wow, a 10 year necro post, and then comparing pounds per square inch to millimeters of mercury;
> 
> btw, PSI is sometimes used, although much less common in medical devices https://www.pumpsandsystems.com/topics/understanding-npsh-npsh-definitions


Actually a 16 year old bump.  Thread closed.


----------

